
John Peel’s Record Collection to be Made Public - harscoat
http://johnpeelcentreforcreativearts.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=26:contents-of-john-peels-record-collection-to-be-made-public&catid=9:news&Itemid=13
======
jellicle
Every part of the music collection to be posted... except for the music. Oh,
and the art.

{facepalm}

You know, if this record collection were to be shipped to a sane-copyright
country, it could be digitized and posted online for the world to interact
with. But the most likely trajectory of law in the UK is that it will never,
ever, become legal to post this content online in the UK.

------
nekojima
From an updated press release on the site:

"You will be able to see the hand-typed cards that John diligently typed for
every album in the collection, the record sleeves, as well as listening to
tracks via spotify and itunes where available."1

I'd guess most of John Peel's collection would unfortunately not be available
on itunes or spotify. Looks like there will be a listing of the albums/singles
with notes, album cover and a link to buy elsewhere. Not the digital copy so
many would very much prefer.

The unreleased or uncut Peel Sessions would be of huge interest to many, if
those are to be released, but also many of the rare & early tapes, singles and
albums of influential, famous and not-so famous bands.

1 -
[http://johnpeelcentreforcreativearts.co.uk/index.php?option=...](http://johnpeelcentreforcreativearts.co.uk/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&layout=category&task=category&id=3&Itemid=76)

~~~
zandorg
As far as I know, the Peel Sessions are (c) BBC Radio, because they were
recorded in the radio studio...

~~~
nekojima
Yes, BBC allowed some of the sessions to be released. Sessions from 80+
artists, of the 2,000+ artists & 4,000+ sessions recorded, were released on
Strange Fruit Records before closing in 2004.

List of those releases: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strange_Fruit_Records>

List of artists & date of recordings from the Sessions:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Peel_sessions>

------
dazzawazza
This will be an amazing resource if it included John's notes as they say.

How they intend to get the rights to EVERY song in his collection is beyond me
but I hope they achieve it.

~~~
noonespecial
They aren't. They're posting just his notes. In most cases, they can't even
scan the sleeve. Thanks to copyright, history will have a fabulous written
record of all of the material that was completely lost.

~~~
dclowd9901
Reading your comment just broke my damn heart in two.

It's situations like copyright that make me just want to go completely
underground and write applications that are illegal, unscrupulous and
unethical.

~~~
davepeck
Heartbreaking and infuriating. My only consolation is that I suspect an epic
John Peel torrent will pop up a couple years after the archive goes live.
Without the bits, the online 'collection' strikes me a hollow facsimile of the
real thing.

------
xbryanx
Would be so cool if they could contribute to existing initiatives such as
<http://www.discogs.com/> with links to the specialized Peel collection
interface. Let's hope there's an API.

------
davnola
In the meantime, you can listen to every track from every John Peel Festive 50
at <http://peelplayer.com>

Disclaimer: it's a site I hacked together in a few hours for John Peel day
last year

~~~
Joeboy
That's awesome, thank you. I suspect this will waste a lot of my time.

What does the site actually do? Did you have to find all the tracks manually
on Youtube? Were they all findable? What happens if they disappear?

~~~
davnola
Cheers! Really enjoyed making it!

I compiled a JSON index of all the tracks from various sources. The site loads
the index and calls the YouTube API to find the best match video. Simples! I
manually blacklisted and whitelisted some video ids as reports of
missing/broken tracks came in last year, but it's pretty robust as videos come
and go.

